# Sakuma line



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

I've read how this line is great for casting in competition; however, I am interested in actual fishing conditions. For anyone that has used for fishing...what are your opinions?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Competition, love it. Fishing from a pier, love it. Fishing in the sand...not such a fan. My personal experience, the sand chews it up a bit too much for me.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

Hudak said:


> Competition, love it. Fishing from a pier, love it. Fishing in the sand...not such a fan. My personal experience, the sand chews it up a bit too much for me.


wow…actually, that was what i was most curious about…in the sand/surf. anyone else feel the same way? thanks for you input hudak


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

Agree with Hudak. I stopped it using Sakuma since I fish from the sand most of the time.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

fishingman88 said:


> Agree with Hudak. I stopped it using Sakuma since I fish from the sand most of the time.


Thanks also. Too bad...was hoping this would have better reviews for the surf.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Remember though.....as you go down in line dia with ANY mono of co-poly you start loosing abrasion resistance and this is what drastically compromises the line.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Still yet to find a better surf fishing line than tri. Until they stop making it Im done testing lines in the surf. Just wish I could find gold on shelves again.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

gilly21 said:


> Still yet to find a better surf fishing line than tri. Until they stop making it Im done testing lines in the surf. Just wish I could find gold on shelves again.


I've heard on several occasions about people liking the gold tri better. Is it simply just color preference or is the gold better in some kind of way (such as strength, abrasion resistance). It would seem that the line properties should be the same regardless of color.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Love the Sakuma


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

fish-on said:


> I've heard on several occasions about people liking the gold tri better. Is it simply just color preference or is the gold better in some kind of way (such as strength, abrasion resistance). It would seem that the line properties should be the same regardless of color.


Not a chemist here but there is a difference. Knots better than chart. or clear and feels a bit tougher. I bought some gold out of the UK and it seems to be just as solid as the gold that was available here.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Last time I used Sakuma, it was 20lb. Next trip out, I replaced it with 17lb tri and didn't have any issues at all.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

fish-on said:


> I've heard on several occasions about people liking the gold tri better. Is it simply just color preference or is the gold better in some kind of way (such as strength, abrasion resistance). It would seem that the line properties should be the same regardless of color.


I can't provide exact properties of either as I'm not a chemist. However in my experience the gold def. is more abrasion resistant. The newer green is fine on knots and casting. I feel like I get longer life out of the yellow compared to green. And I belive I get twice the life out of green tri then the closest comparable line. So for me it's a confidence first and economic choice second. I've heard great things about sakuma but enough questionable things to keep me from using in the surf. I'd tourney cast it or boat fish it any day though.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

My wife and I use both Sakuma Nite Crystal (16#,18#,20#) and Sufix Tri+ 17# chartreuse for surf fishing at Hatteras. 

I find that Sakuma line is not as abrasion resistant as Sufix Tri 17, but it casts farther for us. I can get 2-2.5 of months of hard surf use (about 30 fishing days) out of Sakuma line before it dies completely. I've decided that the shorter lifespan compared to Tri+ is an acceptable trade-off for the increased distance. 

Nite Crystal is also easier to see than Tri+. Stuff is so bright it hurts my eyes if I look at it in full sun without sunglasses. It also reflects UV light a little better than Tri+ chartreuse.

I also use Sakuma 30# fluorocarbon to tie rigs and their shock leader appears to be as abrasion resistant as Big Game and much more supple. It's the best casting leader I've ever used. Knots great, too!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I have held off on jumping into this thread on the basis that my view would be considered bias but here goes.

I really like the Sakuma line for casting and for fishing. Is the Sakuma as tough as a comparable lb test Suffix or Big game line??? Nope. The truth (as I see it anyway) is that many companies _underrate_ their lines which gives you a very tough and abrasion resistant line at say 15 ib test but the line is fat. In reality what you have is a 15 ib test rated line that is really 20 lb or higher line in breaking strain. 

I have several spools of line in front of me. Measured with a micrometer here are the diameters;

I like Suffix, it was my line of choice before Sakuma.

Suffix Tri Plus 17 lb - .415 mm
Suffix Tri Plus 20 lb - .46 mm

Sakuma Nite Crystal 18 lb - .35 mm
Sakuma Nite Crystal 20 lb - .37 mm
Sakuma Nite Crystal 25 lb - .435 mm

To get a true comparison on how "tough" the line is you really need to compare apples to apples. Comparing the abrasion resistance of a (20lb) line that mics out at .46 mm with a line that mics out at .37 will produce a clear winner, the .46 every time. 

Now do a casting comparison between the same two lines and the hands down winner will be the .37mm line.

I have tried most every line out there to gain an edge in tournaments. The Sakuma is the best I've thrown. I also love it for fishing. In the last month I've fished hard in one of the toughest places around on line, Cape Point. I Landed 11 drum, lost a couple and endured multiple tangles. All using Sakuma Nite Crystal 18 and 20 lb test. Not a single line failure.

When the line gets nicked or shows signs of wear, I change it out regardless of brand.

To me, understanding the limitations and advantages, Sakuma line is a great choice.

I absolutely respect the opinions and choices of fishermen and to each his own. .. 

Tommy


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

So based on that Tommy, I could get almost as much Sakuma 25lb on my 525's and Fathom 15's as I can Tri+ 17lb. Hmmm, could really put the heat on fish then, may have to try it.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Adam said:


> So based on that Tommy, I could get almost as much Sakuma 25lb on my 525's and Fathom 15's as I can Tri+ 17lb. Hmmm, could really put the heat on fish then, may have to try it.


Yes


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

if 17lb tritanium broke at 27 lbs what would you have then


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

But does it? Every time? If that's the case, then Sakuma 25 should break at 35, that'd be a winner for sure.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Adam said:


> But does it? Every time? If that's the case, then Sakuma 25 should break at 35, that'd be a winner for sure.


You simply cannot project line breaking strength based on a mathematical formula.....it's does not work that way, although it could if quality control and manufacturing process were ideal. Take a look at Paulus's line reviews and that becomes painfully obvious.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Tommy that's a great post. I was hoping you would jump in here. I may have to give the sakuma 20 a look. I never mic'ed them as I've never bought it. I have a lb and a half of trI left. The way life has been it will probably last me another 5 years. Back on point, pun intended, do you believe that the sakuma holds up to abrasion and will last as long as tri before it does get that nick 70 yards deep.


----------



## scoutin4reds (Dec 19, 2014)

I have been fishing with Sakuma 14lb, and 18lb tests for going on 2 years now, both have done great from the sand, fished all over the obx to sobx with it, and never had an issue. No knot issues with the Sakuma lines, and never lost a fish due to any fishing line issue. I had an issue with my 60 lb braided leader line getting nicked and shredded before my sakuma main line had any issue. I've pulled in tons of fish on the 14lb test Sakuma with no problem at all. I will say that without a swivel on the leader it will get a bit twisted when you're winding it back onto a conventional reel.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Tommy nailed it


----------

